# 13.0-RELEASE wifi issues



## unitrunker (Aug 18, 2021)

After upgrading to 13.0-RELEASE there's at least one public wifi AP where wifi doesn't work right. On the home wifi, everything works fine. I used the public wifi on 12.x-RELEASE without issue so I believe this to be new to 13.0-RELEASE.

This is what I use at home:

/etc/rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```

At the public wifi - after boot up or after "service netif restart" - the wlan0 device is not RUNNING. In dmesg, I see this:



```
wlan0: Ethernet address: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
wlan0: link state changed to UP
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
```

On the home wifi - it stays up. Something is causing the wlan0 interface to stop running.

I'm going to do some experiments with wlandebug(8). Hope to get enough info to submit a usable bug report.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 22, 2021)

I had this type of problem for weeks/months with 14.0-CURRENT.



unitrunker said:


> Something is causing the wlan0 interface to stop running.



What's in your /boot/loader.conf?


----------

